# last nights call



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

got called by a local i know, about 6;45. a tree branch knocked his service line down. poco was there and said he needed a licensed electrician to fix it it. i get there and the poco guy is jawin about how the mast and wiring is 'compromised'. i explain nto him that the mast is slightly bent and not compromised, the weather head was damaged and needed to be replaced, but there was no real damage to the wire.(it was a little short to be aesy for him to hook it back up!) so after several minutes of discussion on co. liability and the fact that it had to be inspected before rehook i finally convince that no inspection was going to get done after 4pm. we agree that it can be done. i get er done and call for reconnect. they say they will have done by 10pm. recording. 10:30 comes around, soaking with sweat, tired, tell HO to callme if theres a problem. just got out of teh shower and he calls. a different poco guy is there and gives the same ****! i finally convince him to hook it up! checked with ajh first thing this morning, im right! rant over!:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Steppin' in it w/both feet again Papa? :laughing:

Most poco's are monarchial fiefdoms , despite efforts of public service boards to corral their desires into any appreciable form of customer service.

And while our work must involve inspections , by either them OR 3rd parties, all bets are off in an emergency situation. 

May i suggest you research your state utility laws. 

For Ex, my turf only addresses _'theft of utility' _, which can only occur IF the HO refuses my service. 

In the case you present i would have donned my PPE, told mr. linesman to fetch the inspector, and made the drop back on myself.

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I would've megged the line to see if it really was damaged, just for the record (I hate being wrong).

as far as the mast being bent, the pocos (around here) have every right to say it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

The POCO guys are just milking the clock....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive been through this with the poco several times before, usually with less argument. they should know the rules as well as i do, i think!


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

On the other hand, I get a call to look at a service connection where the attachment is too high and the facia board it is screwed to is pulling off the building. POCO hooks it up. we fail it, POCO disconnects it?

Some at least look which is still better than the ones that don't look at all.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I often with my AHJ would do lunch with the poco rep MSHEA....~CS~


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

They know the rules, sometimes they like to have a little fun with the "narrow backs" all while getting the gravy.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

In the 42 yrs B4 retirement, I ALWAYS tried to cultivate a relationship with the POCO guys (& gals). Make it seem like a team. Take along a couple thermos's of coffee (keep a supply of paper cups in the truck) on a 2am call. At 25 deg. & rain they won't complain about no cream & sugar, and they'll just about do anything for you the next time. They always made my life simpler for me. BUT, in my area at least, they always had a 10-15 yr guy assigned to the newbies. The new POC O guys learned fast the difference between the real world & book larnin'. Yet the work was always done safely. AVOID challenging POCO to see who can pee higher on the pole - their bucket trucks always seem to have a higher reach than mine.


----------

